# Angel Fish



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

just wondering how many others are keeping angel fish, i have been on here for a short time but was lurking for awhile but i had seen only 1 angel fish topic, wondering what you keep them with and maybe some stats of the tank or fish?
here is my breeding male (he usually has jet black stripes but he has no eggs at the moment and is not stressed)-


----------



## agriffin3 (Jul 23, 2012)

I keep a single Male German Blue Ram with my two Angelfish. I also have 3 cory's for the bottom and Hatchet fish for the top.

Art


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

also pics are welcome if not prefered. agriffin3: what size is the tank?


----------



## agriffin3 (Jul 23, 2012)

Only a 29, which is about minimum for two Angels. What size tank do you have these guys in?

Art


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

well, they are in a 10 gallon right now, but i will say this before people start saying that is to small- they are adults but are actually really small, the female is about half the size of the male and the male is considered small for an adult- about 3 inches nose to tail. they were in a 52 gallon (so not stunted) but started to breed and i had 2 other much larger angels so i moved them, i will move them again hopefully to a 30 gallon bowfront but that may be a little while away.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

They may well grow more in a larger tank, the minimum size that I would keep a pair in is a 20high with weekly water changes. Thats a pair, and no one else other then a pleco. I have had mature Angels continue to grow as five year olds. Busch Gardens in Fla has some in a 'pond' next to their snack/beer places, with moving water that were 8-9" in dia, the biggest Angels that I have ever seen, anyone going there check it out and see if they still have them. They also had some really large Tilapia in other 'streams'.

I prefer a 29 for mine, or a breeder 37, both with weekly water changes.

My target fish are steaked black Angels, looking for more blue irredescence. I may add some of the lighter blue strains, still thinking on that, my other ones are Koi. Just one pair of them so far, but want more. I am hoping for 3 pair of each color and work on their offspring.

If I get my RO unit this winter then I will begin using some of that for replacement water, I have VERY hard water, I keep a box filter with peat in my reservoir, and that is where I would be adding the RO water, hopefully to strike a half and half mix. If it works then I will try 5-6 Discuss to raise out.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been breeding African cichlids for over 10 years now, and have recently tried my hand with New World cichlids. I have a breeding pair of smokey angels with the powder blue color in their fins, and have a 3 week old spawn of theirs growing in a 10 gallon. I've been feeding them bbs and some Hikari first bites, so far so good. The pair live in a 15 tall with no other tank-mates. I also have a two each of koi and platinum blue ghost in another tank, after starting with 5 of each, these two pairs have seemed to have formed, but no breeding yet. They are in a heavily planted tank with some zig-zag rainbows, and a BN plecos.
It's impossible for me to do the frequent daily feedings and water changes because of working hours, but feed them 3 times daily, and partial water changes daily.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Sounds good with the water changes, your plans are very similar to mine, I want to work towards the Blue but through the Streaked Black. It is fascinating to look at them under lights as the irredescence shines and flashes.


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

I've got angels, really like them. No plans on breeding (tho it may happen....we'll see how that works out), just want an interesting and pretty tank for the living room.

My stats:
75G
gravel
lots of low light plants
lots of driftwood
5 angels (silver veil, black veil, gold, koi, and zebra)
8 Columbian Tetras
3 albino cory's
1 bristlenose pleco
2 SAEs
1 dwarf gourami
The big Fluval filter...not the FX5, one step down

Here's pics of mine:


















Silver veil









another









Black veil with a littl fin damage after we tried adding an Acara to the tank (he's gone now, too aggressive)









Goldie









Zebra









Koi. Think this one is stunted, it was the same size as all the others when I got them, but he's just growing so much slower than the others. Seems healthy though.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Really nice pics ! I agree on the Koi, may grow but not as large as the rest. Could be a number of different causes, including being bullied. But where there is life there is hope.


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

I have 16 angels in 3 tanks, a 90 and two 55's. In addition I have 21 fry I raised from eggs in a 29 gallon grow out tank. They were in a 55 until I moved some new angels into it. The youngsters will be going to new homes this weekend.

Angels don't seem to be a popular fish for whatever reason. I love 'em.


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

any pics. ya, i have noticed that not alot of people have any but those who do love them.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

There are morre folks with Angels then you would think, its just that they take a lower profile here because its more a specialty forum for the other cichlids. Angels have been one of my favorite fish for a very long time. And will remain so, I hope to have 4-5 pair by summer. Koi and Streaked Blacks.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

I've got 4 angels (2 standard silver and 2 koi) in one of my 55 gallons with Congo Tetras, a BN Pleco, a Ctenopoma and a couple Nerite snails. I had 6 angels at one time but 2 were bullied and died. It seems the 2 pair I have left are fine together now. The tank is planted and has manzanita and malaysian driftwood.










The bully


















My Ctenopoma "Spook"


----------



## dgaddis1 (Nov 30, 2006)

The dynamics of my tank have changed drastically in the last three days! Used to, everyone got along, all the time. But then, it looked like the gold and silver veil had paired up, they were cleaning off sword leaves, driftwood, and the filter tube in preparation for spawning, and chasing away anyone that came near.

But, the black veil kept coming over and hanging with the silver veil. The silver was cool with both of them, but the gold and black fought each other all day long! (I was home with allergies, so actually got to watch the tank most of the day in between benedryl naps) The black won out, and that night she was laying eggs with the silver! He didn't seem to know what to do tho, and would watch, wander off a little, then come back. Don't think he fertilized them, at least not in the few minutes I watched (had to go to bed). The colombian tetras in the tank took immediate notice of the eggs and tried picking them off.

Laying eggs on the filter tube.









the male inspecting, but not sure what to do....









The male wasn't guarding them any, but the black female did a decent job of keeping the tetras away, unless they all came in at once - too many of them, and they're too fast. The next morning all the eggs were gone, so either the tetras got them all, or she got so stressed she ate them herself.

Last night the black and gold were at it again, and the zebra is getting in on the action a little too. So...I expect I'll have more eggs soon. Meanwhile, the stunted Koi, Peter Pan, goes about his business off on his own oblivious to everything else happening in the tank LOL.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

I have four wild caught Peruvian Scalare. Pretty fish.























....Bill


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

I had 2 angel fish that I rescued and had them in my south/central community 75 temperarily and they were the meanest in the tank, even to my larger red spot severum. It could be because they were kept in poor, cramped conditions and they were angry about it haha. I do have 2 angels in a 40 breeder that I did plan for and picked up at dime size. They share the tank with about 15 juvie swordtails a single gold ram and a bushynose pleco.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Since I posted on this thread back in October, I've successfully raised
2 large spawns and one with only about a dozen survivors from the 
smokey pair. Some of the ones from that first spawn have already gone to new homes. There were several different color patterns from the smokey pair.
The platinum pair and the koi pair were separated, and I got a slate of eggs for the first time from the platinums on Wednday of this week.
Still waiting for the koi to spawn.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I really like the blue on the one, the irredescence, I am raising out two dozen platinum/blue crosses, and many are showing quite a bit of the blue, my next addition will be some of the blue streaked black to mate with these, a long term project.

I do love the koi, and want some very red/orange to start with.

So many projects, so few tanks !


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

"too many projects", indeed! 
I'm thinking I may have to part with some of my Africans, and Central Americans to free up some space for playing with the angels. What I really like is the young I have raised are so personable, act like puppies when they see me, swim in and out through my fingers, and right into my hands. Most of the Africans are still spooky no matter if I raised them or not, or how long I have had them.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

I agree, the angels are extremely personable , so are many discus.

The only Africans I have found to be are some of the Tilapia, and for me the Neolamprologus Brichardi. They are tough little guys that stand their ground and bristle if they feel invaded but at feeding time its another story, makes me think of an Irish clan gathering.

I love them in a species tank, lots of rockwork and caves and an open feeding area, in their caves they are soverign, in the feeding area they are hail fellow well met. Very Irish.

I can say that, I am of the O'Levis. :thumb:

But I really do enjoy the angels, some of my severums are now starting to recognize me and comee right up for feeding but the angels are the most appealing. Like a litter of puppys at feeding time.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

My white-tail acei nearly jump out of the tank , the demasoni beg for food, and my X . phytophagus line up and stare at me, but for the most part the Africans are pretty spooky. And forget shoeing a stranger the fish, they all hide.


----------

